# Dbol 1st cycle - T shirts are getting tight



## craig_5571 (May 4, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this site and just starting a cycle of Dbol 30mg with proviron to ensure I still have a S drive. Apparently Prov harden the muscle and avoid me looking like a bloater.

The gains of 4lbs in 7 days - alongside strength gains that have been amazing. I'm not keen on injections and was hoping to build on the already achieved results. Does anyone know if this is possible?

I've read so much from different forums and there appears to be an ambiguous overall belief. Furthermore, a lot of people provide advice which is unhelpful. If you have nothing positive to say please don't comment!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

and you want to know if you can build on the already achieved results ?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

well you will still gain if you carry on using the dbol provided your diet is in check i dunno if thats what you were asking


----------



## craig_5571 (May 4, 2011)

hey i wanna keep the gains after use of dbol - and then attack body fat/stomach


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you wont keep all the gains as some is water and to attack fat/stomach you need to adjust diet accordingly


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Time to stop shopping at baby gap now then mate :lol:


----------



## craig_5571 (May 4, 2011)

lol My diet is high protein and low carbs - I have a gym routine that is designed to use all muscles therefore shocking the body into using stored fat as energy. I still look like I'm 6months pregnant especially after a meal. (no wise cracks Diamond Dixie lol)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

craig_5571 said:


> lol My diet is high protein and low carbs - I have a gym routine that is designed to use all muscles therefore shocking the body into using stored fat as energy. I still look like I'm 6months pregnant especially after a meal. (no wise cracks Diamond Dixie lol)


whats your gym routine like care to post ? also why not post your diet too .


----------



## craig_5571 (May 4, 2011)

DAY 1: split squat, bar bent row 30k, seated leg curl 68k, standing bumb bell shoulder press 17.5k each,bench press 40k, DAY 2: Preacher curl 30k, incline bumb bell bicep curl 20k, tricep extention 38k, standing cross body curl 22k, single arm shoulder press 17.5k.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

*Stunned*


----------



## craig_5571 (May 4, 2011)

Diet does vary to some degree, but I have started eating protein with every meal for example, chicken, tined mackeral, rice, pasta, eggs, ground oats with protein every morning and powder milk due to its high protein content.

30 gram Dbol, milk thistle x 3, glucosamine sulphate 500mg 2, multi vits, proviron 25mg.


----------



## craig_5571 (May 4, 2011)

stunned in a good way or bad way??????


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

DO u know kung fu?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

craig_5571 said:


> DAY 1: split squat, bar bent row 30k, seated leg curl 68k, standing bumb bell shoulder press 17.5k each,bench press 40k, DAY 2: Preacher curl 30k, incline bumb bell bicep curl 20k, tricep extention 38k, standing cross body curl 22k, single arm shoulder press 17.5k.


I think that's the problem there mate, bum bells or also good oh and the tried and tested dumbbells lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

craig_5571 said:


> Diet does vary to some degree, but I have started eating protein with every meal for example, chicken, tined mackeral, rice, pasta, eggs, ground oats with protein every morning and powder milk due to its high protein content.
> 
> 30 gram Dbol, milk thistle x 3, glucosamine sulphate 500mg 2, multi vits, proviron 25mg.


sorry buddy but it sounds all wrong to me .


----------



## craig_5571 (May 4, 2011)

so, beside the obvious spelling mistakes, do u think i'm going wrong or does this kinda workout look ok - it was provided by a gym instructor


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

craig_5571 said:


> so, beside the obvious spelling mistakes, do u think i'm going wrong or does this kinda workout look ok - it was provided by a gym instructor


at £40 an hour i bet, just type in diet in this forum fot ideas mate or

http://www.qntuk.com/mealplanner/

these are quite good for starting out ideas


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

craig_5571 said:


> so, beside the obvious spelling mistakes, do u think i'm going wrong or does this kinda workout look ok - it was provided by a gym instructor


first mistake .

you need to format what you are writing for example you write your routine and diet in sentences use a list instead its easier for us to read and tweak like this

meal 1

meal 2

meal 3

routine

monday

exercises sets/reps

also you say you have a high protein diet how much protein do you have per day ?


----------



## craig_5571 (May 4, 2011)

be grateful for any advice peeps


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

craig_5571 said:


> be grateful for any advice peeps


did you try the qnt links


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

craig_5571 said:


> be grateful for any advice peeps


heres my advice throw you dbol in the draw til you know what your doing also get a good routine and know what you need to eat each day and understand pct .


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

uhan said:


> heres my advice throw you dbol in the draw til you know what your doing also get a good routine and know what you need to eat each day and understand pct .


or give half to me and half to uhan we'll check if they are real :wink:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> or give half to me and half to uhan we'll check if they are real :wink:


now that sounds a better deal as there is lots of fakes around these days


----------



## craig_5571 (May 4, 2011)

OK guys is getting late so i shall post in more detail my routine, diet and knowledge. thanx for your help (-:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

